# i need a good movie title



## femaleseat (Oct 20, 2010)

im boreddddddd, i need a name of a good movie to watch on hulu.com

NOT PORN, lol

thanks in advance for ur help guys...of course it would be so much better if i had a bhm to snuggle up with


----------



## Zowie (Oct 20, 2010)

18 and Confused. I hear it's brilliant.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 20, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> im boreddddddd, i need a name of a good movie to watch on hulu.com
> 
> NOT PORN, lol
> 
> thanks in advance for ur help guys...of course it would be so much better if i had a bhm to snuggle up with



Tu Wong Fu: Thanks for everything Julie Newmar


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 20, 2010)

Lost in Translation.

Gran Turino.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 20, 2010)

Howard the Duck.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 20, 2010)

I just saw a cute romantic comedy called Ira and Abby.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 20, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Howard the Duck.



........


GTFO.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 20, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> ........
> 
> 
> GTFO.



Can't, I'm too busy sittin' here twirling my Snidely Whiplash moustache.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 20, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> ........
> 
> 
> GTFO.



HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 20, 2010)

forgetting sarah marshall

or if you in the mood for something aussie what about Bran Nu Day?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 20, 2010)

Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure
Brick


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 20, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Howard the Duck.



Most epic closing credits concert in movie history


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 20, 2010)

If you don't believe me, see this with your own eyes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqsT9V8DdBI


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey



Fixed that for ya


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 20, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Fixed that for ya



Exit's that way -->


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 20, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> NOT PORN, lol



There are movies that are not porn? Interesting.......


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Exit's that way -->



Sir, I already told someone to gtfo.

Bogus Journey was better than Excellent Adventure in EVERY way, ESPECIALLY comedically.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 20, 2010)

Fido 
Modify
Mary & Max
Teeth
Little Monsters


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 21, 2010)

http://www.hulu.com/watch/46029/gattaca


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 21, 2010)

Teen Wolf.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Oct 21, 2010)

Street Thief. Highly recommended if you have any interest in heist movies.


----------



## DemonsDanceAlone (Oct 21, 2010)

Troll 2.

Greatest. B-Movie. EVER.


----------



## Bearsy (Oct 21, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Street Thief. Highly recommended if you have any interest in heist movies.



Awesome movie. Went into it expecting less than nothing, came away thoroughly satisfied.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 21, 2010)

Battling about which Bill & Ted movie is better is like battling about which Young Guns is better. They're both good, you love them both, you watch them both. Although....

You might be a king or a little street sweeper but sooner or later you dance wit da reaper!


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Sir, I already told someone to gtfo.
> 
> Bogus Journey was better than Excellent Adventure in EVERY way, ESPECIALLY comedically.



Agreed!


And if you're still looking for a film, i recently watched the Chow Yun Fat films Hard Boiled and The Killer back to back. Well worth watching for anybody who likes a good action film.


----------



## femaleseat (Oct 21, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> There are movies that are not porn? Interesting.......



imagine....i was equally shocked when i found out!!


----------



## femaleseat (Oct 21, 2010)

thanks everyone for so many great ideas....now i need a few months to watch it all


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

ClockworkOrange said:


> you watch them both.



See, I don't. I watched Excellent Adventure once, and I've never seen it again. Bogus Journey though, I watch that at least once a year.


----------



## Venom (Oct 21, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Fido
> Modify
> Mary & Max
> Teeth
> Little Monsters



You are the only guy I know that likes Teeth, I think I may love you.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Sir, I already told someone to gtfo.
> 
> Bogus Journey was better than Excellent Adventure in EVERY way, ESPECIALLY comedically.



Cult Classic > Cash-In Sequel. Always.

What's up, royal ugly dudes?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 21, 2010)

Also, did you know that Bio-Dome was actually a reworked version of the script for Bill & Ted 3.

...and all that could've been


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 21, 2010)

Venom said:


> You are the only guy I know that likes Teeth, I think I may love you.



I think I love you for liking Wang chopping vaginal area based movies & for also loving me:blush:


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 22, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Also, did you know that Bio-Dome was actually a reworked version of the script for Bill & Ted 3.
> 
> ...and all that could've been



I did not know that (sobchak style) However, I think it was better left to Pauly and Baldwin. It's too restrictive to be a Bill & Ted movie. How do we go from time travel to Bio-Dome?


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 22, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> See, I don't. I watched Excellent Adventure once, and I've never seen it again. Bogus Journey though, I watch that at least once a year.



Watching it once and never seeing it again =  

Watch it again! You can't beat Socrates Johnson


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 22, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> See, I don't. I watched Excellent Adventure once, and I've never seen it again. Bogus Journey though, I watch that at least once a year.



Then you have no frame of reference with one viewing. You can't remember anything with one viewing.

You, sir, have been beaten.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 22, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Then you have no frame of reference with one viewing. You can't remember anything with one viewing.
> 
> You, sir, have been beaten.



I disagree completely. If you need more than one viewing to remember a movie, that's fine for you; but, I remember lines and little things about movies after only watching them once that make people look at me like I have three heads. That's a wrong-headed subjective argument WITHIN a subjective argument.


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 22, 2010)

Anecdotal evidence up in hurr.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 22, 2010)

Odenthalius said:


> Anecdotal evidence up in hurr.



First time I watched Fight Club, I saw all the subliminal Durdens. I had to show my brothers to get them to believe me.

Happy?

ETA: Just sayin', if you NEED more than one viewing of a movie to remember it and/or decide if you like it, you're probably not very perceptive. If you WANT more than one viewing to decide whether or not you like it, that's a different story entirely, but I digress.


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 22, 2010)

The first time I watched Fight Club I remembered why I hated the book and everything else Pahlahelkrs (SP) ever wrote. I just have a thing with anecdotal evidence, especially since one of my hobbies is baseball statistical analysis.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 23, 2010)

Odenthalius said:


> The first time I watched Fight Club I remembered why I hated the book and everything else Pahlahelkrs (SP) ever wrote. I just have a thing with anecdotal evidence, especially since one of my hobbies is baseball statistical analysis.



and here i was thinking how much i enjoy your posts... for shame sir! to be fair the last few chuck books have not been great...


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 23, 2010)

If you want to immerse yourself in young!Alec Baldwin, The Shadow is amazing. :sigh:
As is Swing Kids-which is about a form of protest during WWII, My Best Friend is a Vampire, Girls Just Want to Have Fun, Dogma is awesome as well, Mission to Mars...

Yeah I have a lot of random movies that are a bit cheesy, but are great. :blush:


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 23, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I disagree completely. If you need more than one viewing to remember a movie, that's fine for you; but, I remember lines and little things about movies after only watching them once that make people look at me like I have three heads. That's a wrong-headed subjective argument WITHIN a subjective argument.



Agreed.

It's like, no. I don't have to watch Inception again to "get it" since I "got it" the first time. Plus all of the details and such. The only things I revisit are movies I just like or ones to make sure I got some of the easter eggs.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 23, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Agreed.
> 
> It's like, no. I don't have to watch Inception again to "get it" since I "got it" the first time. Plus all of the details and such. The only things I revisit are movies I just like or ones to make sure I got some of the easter eggs.



Exactly! Sometimes I get little nuances of shots and technical stuff out of rewatches of movies that I like, but multiple viewings of a movie never make me go from disliking it to liking it, or make me remember it any better.


----------



## Joe944 (Oct 23, 2010)

I hate watching movies more than once. I end up watching a lot of movies and tv shows at work so it kinda ruins being able to watch stuff with friends. Never was a big fan of sitting on the couch watching a movie anyways, I can be doing other things on the computer while I'm watching the movie.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 23, 2010)

Some of my favorite movies include Fargo, Miller's Crossing, Jackie Brown, The Usual Suspects, LA Confidential and Heat (the Michael Mann one). O Brother Where Art Thou?, The Big Lebowski and No Country For Old Men have their moments, too (can you tell I'm a Coen Bros fan?). Reservoir Dogs is good, too, if you like Tarantino (which I do, sometimes). I'm also a fan of some of Woody Allen's comedies and relationship movies (usually the older ones), like Annie Hall, Manhattan, Zelig... even Mighty Aphrodite had it's moments. Another recent favorite is Half Nelson, about an inner city middle school teacher with a drug problem. I haven't been deeply moved by a movie in ages, but this one did it. Omar Epps' daughter Shareeka has a supporting role and completely floored me with her acting ability. Most kids don't have it, but she does. Ryan Gosling was nominated for an Academy Award for his lead in the movie. Gosling was in another favorite, too, Lars and the Real Girl, about an emotionally stunted young man in a midwestern town who orders a Real Doll(tm) and develops a love relationship with the doll, including taking her around town on 'dates,' clothes shopping at the mall, etc.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 23, 2010)

What's eating Gilbert Grape. Oh so good. Also I am Sam. This movie makes me cry like no other. Penelope was good too. Although it seemed short...


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 23, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I disagree completely. If you need more than one viewing to remember a movie, that's fine for you; but, I remember lines and little things about movies after only watching them once that make people look at me like I have three heads. That's a wrong-headed subjective argument WITHIN a subjective argument.



You're trying to impress people by telling them you figured out movies upon first viewing...


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't NEED second viewings to understand a film, but to truly appreciate it.

I still can't believe anyone is arguing Bogus Journey over the original.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 23, 2010)

screw movies, read a book! Mockingjay had such a sad ending that i wept like a baby! how many movies can make you do that?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 23, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Some of my favorite movies include Fargo, Miller's Crossing, Jackie Brown, The Usual Suspects, LA Confidential and Heat (the Michael Mann one). O Brother Where Art Thou?, The Big Lebowski and No Country For Old Men have their moments, too (can you tell I'm a Coen Bros fan?). Reservoir Dogs is good, too, if you like Tarantino (which I do, sometimes). I'm also a fan of some of Woody Allen's comedies and relationship movies (usually the older ones), like Annie Hall, Manhattan, Zelig... even Mighty Aphrodite had it's moments. Another recent favorite is Half Nelson, about an inner city middle school teacher with a drug problem. I haven't been deeply moved by a movie in ages, but this one did it. Omar Epps' daughter Shareeka has a supporting role and completely floored me with her acting ability. Most kids don't have it, but she does. Ryan Gosling was nominated for an Academy Award for his lead in the movie. Gosling was in another favorite, too, Lars and the Real Girl, about an emotionally stunted young man in a midwestern town who orders a Real Doll(tm) and develops a love relationship with the doll, including taking her around town on 'dates,' clothes shopping at the mall, etc.



Let's turn this into a Big Lebowski discussion.

That film makes me all warm inside.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 23, 2010)

I will not watch a bad movie twice. I'm not a masochist. I will watch a movie I like as much as I like. I like bad movies more than pretentious movie viewers.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 23, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I will not watch a bad movie twice. I'm not a masochist. I will watch a movie I like as much as I like. I like bad movies more than pretentious movie viewers.



Haha I went to film school, so I had tons of experience with pretentious movie viewers. They're the worst.

I like Troll 2 as much as I like Citizen Kane or The Maltese Falcon


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 23, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> You're trying to impress people by telling them you figured out movies upon first viewing...



Oh shit, is THAT what I'm doing? So glad you have me ALL figured out. 



Ninja Glutton said:


> I don't NEED second viewings to understand a film, but to truly appreciate it.
> 
> I still can't believe anyone is arguing Bogus Journey over the original.



You JUST said, "Then you have no frame of reference with one viewing. You can't remember anything with one viewing."

Get your story straight, sir. You either need more than one viewing or you don't. And I still contend if you NEED more than one viewing to appreciate a film, you're not perceptive. Also as I said, if you WANT more than one viewing to pick up nuances that's another story; but, saying you NEED it? No. I don't.

You're not picking up the concept of the basic difference between want and need. I've WANTED to watch Repo! The Genetic Opera 25+ times, I didn't NEED to. Did I pick up little things as a result of it, and piece together the parts of the plot that they cut out for time? Yes, I did. But was it NECESSARY to enjoying, appreciating, and remembering the film? No.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 23, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> screw movies, read a book! Mockingjay had such a sad ending that i wept like a baby! how many movies can make you do that?



I did too. I gasped audibly when she shot who she did, then I was like...makes sense. 

I <3 Prim, forever.

Oh yeah, and

FUCK YEAH TEAM PEETA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 23, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Haha I went to film school, so I had tons of experience with pretentious movie viewers. They're the worst.
> 
> I like Troll 2 as much as I like Citizen Kane or The Maltese Falcon


I'm ashamed to admit I've never been able to remain awake during Citizen Kane. This bothers me on several levels: It's considered one of the greatest films, ever.....I like the fat guy and his voice.....I feel like I'm missing out by not knowing any other reference than who/what Rosebud is. 

Sad, really.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 23, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Oh shit, is THAT what I'm doing? So glad you have me ALL figured out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're getting such a limited experience of a film with one viewing. I didn't say you NEED multiple viewings to understand it. I said you NEED multiple viewings to make cohesive and substantiated arguments about it. You NEED multiple viewings to act like any sort of expert on the subject.

Do you look at a painting once and immediately discern every little nuance and intention?

Do you listen to a song once and hear every single sound and layer of instruments?

You're not appreciating anything about art if you're taking little more than a cursory glance at it.

You're turning this into a pissing contest for no reason lol. All I wanted to say was that Bogus Journey can't hold even a single candle to the original. The only thing it has over the original is that epic Kiss song closing to credits.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 23, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm ashamed to admit I've never been able to remain awake during Citizen Kane. This bothers me on several levels: It's considered one of the greatest films, ever.....I like the fat guy and his voice.....I feel like I'm missing out by not knowing any other reference than who/what Rosebud is.
> 
> Sad, really.



I've only fallen asleep due to boredom during two movies (Other times were because sometimes I don't sleep well, and when it catches up to me, it doesn't discriminate where I am or what I'm doing. So I don't count it) The Grudge, and Harry Potter and The Goblet Of Fire.

I know, sound the alarm, you have a non Harry Potter Fan amongst ye.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 23, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm ashamed to admit I've never been able to remain awake during Citizen Kane. This bothers me on several levels: It's considered one of the greatest films, ever.....I like the fat guy and his voice.....I feel like I'm missing out by not knowing any other reference than who/what Rosebud is.
> 
> Sad, really.



It's a really overrated film and the old man makeup in it is so horrible and really takes away from it. It's more technically proficient because some of the shots were really revolutionary for their time and the acting is excellent.

So don't feel too bad


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 23, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I've only fallen asleep due to boredom during two movies (Other times were because sometimes I don't sleep well, and when it catches up to me, it doesn't discriminate where I am or what I'm doing. So I don't count it) The Grudge, and Harry Potter and The Goblet Of Fire.
> 
> I know, sound the alarm, you have a non Harry Potter Fan amongst ye.



I've never seen the Grudge, but I can imagine any pg-13 horror movie would be a bit of a bore.

I respect you for your stance on Harry.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 23, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> You're getting such a limited experience of a film with one viewing. I didn't say you NEED multiple viewings to understand it. I said you NEED multiple viewings to make cohesive and substantiated arguments about it. You NEED multiple viewings to act like any sort of expert on the subject.
> 
> You're turning this into a pissing contest for no reason lol. All I wanted to say was that Bogus Journey can't hold even a single candle to the original. The only thing it has over the original is that epic Kiss song closing to credits.



1) If I didn't like it the first time, I'm not gonna watch it again, hoping it gets better. THAT was the whole reason this argument started.

2) You said you need multiple viewings for any frame of reference and remembrance. Frame of reference TO ME means some kind of understanding. So yes, you did say that. If you NEED multiple viewings to make any kind of argument for or against a movie, you're NOT perceptive. Movie reviewers watch movies ONCE before they write their reviews. Would you say all movie reviewers arguments for or against movies are invalid and incohesive?

3) Yes, you did say that, but at the same time, you made a STUPID remark that had no bearing, was completely subjective, and was not RIGHT when it comes to me. THAT is where this "pissing contest" came from.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 23, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> 1) If I didn't like it the first time, I'm not gonna watch it again, hoping it gets better. THAT was the whole reason this argument started.
> 
> 2) You said you need multiple viewings for any frame of reference and remembrance. Frame of reference TO ME means some kind of understanding. So yes, you did say that. If you NEED multiple viewings to make any kind of argument for or against a movie, you're NOT perceptive. Movie reviewers watch movies ONCE before they write their reviews. Would you say all movie reviewers arguments for or against movies are invalid and incohesive?
> 
> 3) Yes, you did say that, but at the same time, you made a STUPID remark that had no bearing, was completely subjective, and was not RIGHT when it comes to me. THAT is where this "pissing contest" came from.



no matter how much i like a porno i can't watch it again.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 23, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> no matter how much i like a porno i can't watch it again.



Me either. I just have no respect for the actresses after that; and, If I don't respect you as an artist, I just...I can't do it anymore.

ETA: Quit commenting on the argument and talk to me about Mockingjay gosh DAMMIT!


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 23, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Me either. I just have no respect for the actresses after that; and, If I don't respect you as an artist, I just...I can't do it anymore.



right?!?! it doesnt matter how hot it was but after lift off it just becomes some desperate girl with daddy issues, a team of oiled up midgets and a horse... it just seems so plebeian...


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 23, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> right?!?! it doesnt matter how hot it was but after lift off it just becomes some desperate girl with daddy issues, a team of oiled up midgets and a horse... it just seems so plebeian...



Hey! Desperate girls with daddy issues are my bailiwick; but, yeah, I get what you mean.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 23, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Hey! Desperate girls with daddy issues are my bailiwick; but, yeah, I get what you mean.



and the poor horse just never looks like he's enjoying himself... all those squirly little midgets must really be distracting.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 23, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> and the poor horse just never looks like he's enjoying himself... all those squirly little midgets must really be distracting.



I think that's the most tragic part. You bring the horse all the way out there, and then bum him out like that.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 23, 2010)

EDIT:

My apologies for trolling on a site I appreciate.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 23, 2010)

So did you ever pick a movie?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 23, 2010)

Encino Man makes me really, really happy too


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 23, 2010)

Paquito said:


> So did you ever pick a movie?



LOL I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 25, 2010)

Odenthalius said:


> The first time I watched Fight Club I remembered why I hated the book and everything else Pahlahelkrs (SP) ever wrote. I just have a thing with anecdotal evidence, especially since one of my hobbies is baseball statistical analysis.



What???!!!!!???!!! :doh: I hope when you get your Shatner head transplant that your taste in books improves. I must join in the public shaming here. Sorry to do this, but my screen name is short for Dr. Paige Marshall from "Choke" so I kind of have to take this a bit personally.


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 25, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> What???!!!!!???!!! :doh: I hope when you get your Shatner head transplant that your taste in books improves. I must join in the public shaming here. Sorry to do this, but my screen name is short for Dr. Paige Marshall from "Choke" so I kind of have to take this a bit personally.



I've read Fight Club, Lullabye, Choke and a collection of short stories. Not my style. I find his style boring and, at his worst, just plain old torture porn stroke material. About as exciting as a puddle of stagnant water in my estimation. If you like his work, you like his work. I gave it a try and selected not for me.

I prefer Murakami, Coupland, Ellis, McInerney and others.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 26, 2010)

i finally watched Law Abiding Citizen last night. It was sooooo good. The whole movie i was rooting for the antagonist and was totally depressed by the ending, lol.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 26, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> What???!!!!!???!!! :doh: I hope when you get your Shatner head transplant that your taste in books improves. I must join in the public shaming here. Sorry to do this, but my screen name is short for Dr. Paige Marshall from "Choke" so I kind of have to take this a bit personally.



Choke and Invisible Monsters are my favorites.

Too bad the Choke movie sucked.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Oct 26, 2010)

_Ride with the Devil_ (American Civil War movie about the Missouri/Kansas border wars)
_Beowulf & Grendel_
_Tristan & Isolde_
_Its the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown_ (yea, I know, but its Halloween time).


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 27, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Too bad the Choke movie sucked.



right?!?! it was soooo bad! 

Choke and Survivor are my favorites followed by lullaby and rant. Fight club is an anomaly as i feel like it's the only movie i've ever watched that was better than the book...


----------



## Zowie (Oct 27, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> What???!!!!!???!!! :doh: I hope when you get your Shatner head transplant that your taste in books improves. I must join in the public shaming here. Sorry to do this, but my screen name is short for Dr. Paige Marshall from "Choke" so I kind of have to take this a bit personally.



Seriously? That's cool.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 27, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> right?!?! it was soooo bad!
> 
> Choke and Survivor are my favorites followed by lullaby and rant. Fight club is an anomaly as i feel like it's the only movie i've ever watched that was better than the book...



Just way too lighthearted and Denny was nothing like how I pictured him.

A Survivor movie would be boss as fugg.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Oct 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3g1KcOw7zas


----------



## sloboy302 (Oct 27, 2010)

Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 28, 2010)

a beautiful mind
requiem for a dream 
strangeland
clerks
kick-ass


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 28, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Seriously? That's cool.



Yeah, the entire name wouldn't fit when I joined so I shortened it to P.

ETA: @Ninja Glutton - A producer owns the rights to Survivor, but after 9/11, as I understand it, it was considered too controversial to make a movie that would have a hijacked airliner.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 28, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Yeah, the entire name wouldn't fit when I joined so I shortened it to P.
> 
> ETA: @Ninja Glutton - A producer owns the rights to Survivor, but after 9/11, as I understand it, it was considered too controversial to make a movie that would have a hijacked airliner.



Yeah, that's what I heard. That's really stupid. 9 years is long enough for 9/11 references to be made and/or made fun of.


----------

